
When Best Buy Swipes Your Driver's License, Here's What It Knows About You - taylorbuley
http://www.courant.com/business/custom/consumer/hc-bottom-line-best-buy-returns-20120409,0,5063368.column
======
dalke
The article says that someone returned a defective DVD to Best Buy, who
accepted the return but stated that that person 'could not return or exchange
any other items, even with a valid receipt' for the next 90 days.

How is Best Buy's restriction not a violation of the UCC's implied warranty?

------
joedev
Why does anyone shop at Best Buy? Ever? I see no appeal to the place and no
value-add to spend time there. Obviously, others do though. Curious what it is
that Best Buy shoppers like about it.

------
aq11
Actually, Best Buy potentially knows a whole lot more about you from one swipe
of your driver's license.

Your name, birthday, sex, height, weight, eye color, address; basically
everything that's on the front of the license is also encoded on track 1 and
track 2 of the magnetic strip on the card. How much of this Best Buy pulls off
(and stores) is a good question.

